# When were OZ Superleggera's first available?



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

I have a 1998 GTI VR6 with 16" superleggera's and I want to find out if these wheels are PERIOD correct for the car (within 2 years of build date). I know superleggera's were available in the early 2000's, but when? 1998? 1999? 2000?

If you have a scan or picture of a brochure or ad, that would be helpful also!

Thanks!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

You are talking about the split Superleggera's not the one piece Ultraleggera's right?


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

No, i'm talking about the 1 piece Superleggera's that pre-dated the Ultraleggera which were its replacement.

The split Superleggera's are still available new I believe.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Stephan Schmidt said:


> The split Superleggera's are still available new I believe.


They are, that's what threw me off.


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

DUTCHswift said:


> They are, that's what threw me off.


Ahh!! LOL!

If you have any info, please let me know!


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

Anyone? Maybe someone has some older euro tuner magazines from 98, 99, 00 they could look through?


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

ttt


----------

